# My possible NHS Gyno surgery



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Been to see the GP a long time ago (teenager) with small lumps which I didn't know what they were and he basically dismissed me saying they would go. Quite a few years on after only 1 pro hormone cycle and one test cycle they appeared to grow bearing in mind I didn't actually know what the original lumps were as I'd never taken gear I decided to visit the GP and get checked again. This time I had an idea after more research that it is probably gyno, but still the doctor has dismissed me basically saying its fat tissue and ignore it.

Now 2 years later and not done a cycle since they have gotten worse and very painful even though correct pct was used and not cycled. Seen a female doctor this time and she has said straight away it is gyno and sent me for bloods.

Bloods have game back with all levels in normal range apart from oestrogen levels being slightly high... Tells me that my oestrogen levels may naturally be high.

She has now referred me to the breast department of the hospital and I am yet to receive an appointment in the post. Does anyone know what might happen next? My chances of surgery? Or am I just going to get fobbed off...


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Not many get surgery on the NHS mate, unless your boobs are huge and causing you real issues they won't do much, your best bet is saving money and getting it done by a cosmetic s surgeon mate


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

ashmo said:


> Not many get surgery on the NHS mate, unless your boobs are huge and causing you real issues they won't do much, your best bet is saving money and getting it done by a cosmetic s surgeon mate


Mine are causing real genuine pain though, real bad. The slightest knock is agony. Not just saying it to blag surgery eithwe...


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone else any opinions..?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

If you really really want them out on the nhs just keep telling them it's making you depressed, self conscious, wount go out etc, they will give you the surgery. Well, more likely if you really lay it on thick.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

I saw my GP 2 years ago and he said that my gyno would go away.. its been a pain for quite a while now so went to see the doc other day and he has referred me to a specialist also..going to see them in a couple of week..also hoping to get gyno surgery!!!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Only tips I can give which worked for me was

Play off the pain route nhs has to act on pain so when u go to the docs wear loose fitting clothes easily to remove, if they check u once they place fingers or hands on u show signs of pain and tell them, a also told them it's stoppin me doin my job and certain roles I do in my job, stoppin me doin sports I love mma etc then I told him when I pick my god daughter up if she kicks n she hits my nips it makes me have a reaction of dropping her,

He told me to go off the pain route he referred me in feb and due to gettin cancelled twice I had it in April this year if u want pm if u wana ask out else


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. Appreciated.


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just an update got a letter through today saying an appointment will be sent out to me within the next two weeks...


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Got my letter today aswell..will let you know how it goes


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kaiz said:


> Got my letter today aswell..will let you know how it goes


Hi mate, just an update seen the doc today at the hospital who says my BMI is to high and need to drop weight before they would even consider surgery. Im 5 foot 8 ish and 14 stone ish they say I need to drop 2 stone. I'm reasonably lean anyway prob 13% bf ish.

looks like I have no choice but to cut down 2 stone even though I'm currently on a bulk.

Good news though she reckons Iv got a good case if I drop the 2 stone


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Aaron20 said:


> Hi mate, just an update seen the doc today at the hospital who says my BMI is to high and need to drop weight before they would even consider surgery. Im 5 foot 8 ish and 14 stone ish they say I need to drop 2 stone. I'm reasonably lean anyway prob 13% bf ish.
> 
> looks like I have no choice but to cut down 2 stone even though I'm currently on a bulk.
> 
> Good news though she reckons Iv got a good case if I drop the 2 stone


On my letter is said I should be expecting to be there at the specialist for at least 3 hours, x rays.. and all sorts of check ups apparently.

I got there, literally took my top off.. he had a feel of my entire chest area including nipples which took less than a minute..he then said that he has 25 years experience, and that I have no sign of cancer, no lump.. no nothing. then he just told me to monitor the ''pain'' and come back in a couple of months, but surgery is definatley not an option.

Too be honest I dont even have any pain and never have done, but because I've always had a puffy chest and then a couple of AAS cycles on top.. I've been paranoid about having gyno.. I thought I would exaggerate pain so that I would at least get checked out by a specialist.

Im going to cancel my next appointment.

I guess im actually just one of them fellas who puts on lots of fat around nipples area genetically. Also these ''lumps'' I was feeling are fatty tissue I think.

How bad is your gyno? Is it really that bad that you have to sacrifice loosing 2 stone?


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kaiz said:


> On my letter is said I should be expecting to be there at the specialist for at least 3 hours, x rays.. and all sorts of check ups apparently.
> 
> I got there, literally took my top off.. he had a feel of my entire chest area including nipples which took less than a minute..he then said that he has 25 years experience, and that I have no sign of cancer, no lump.. no nothing. then he just told me to monitor the ''pain'' and come back in a couple of months, but surgery is definatley not an option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

everyone says my chest looks normal but I can tell it doesn't, so can the doctor. My lumps are hard gland tissue. And yes I will have to drop the two stone or I can't get surgery so no choice really mate.


----------



## Dreamchild (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

I had Gyno surgery on the NHS 16th January 2014. The key thing is to tell them that your breast area is tender to the touch and sometimes painful. Also tell them that the whole gyno thing is affecting your relationships, your life and your mental health (anyhow - all of this is surely true if you need to think of surgery), really lay it on thick.

All the best, hope you get your points across and get the outcome you want.


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

Anyone no any surgery s what are really good with afterxare etc. I really wouldnt mind going for a consultation


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

tomcatt said:


> Anyone no any surgery s what are really good with afterxare etc. I really wouldnt mind going for a consultation


Mine was very good but as it was not in the UK the after care is basic...


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

ashmo said:


> Mine was very good but as it was not in the UK the after care is basic...


Were did you go mate . Would you mind telling me how the treatmentw was and wat type of jnfo they gave you kn your way home? Would you reccomend and how much did it cost etc? Im really concidering it you see. Much appreciated


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

tomcatt said:


> Were did you go mate . Would you mind telling me how the treatmentw was and wat type of jnfo they gave you kn your way home? Would you reccomend and how much did it cost etc? Im really concidering it you see. Much appreciated


My topic mate http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/234402-poland-gyno-surgery-18-07-2013-a.html


----------



## Mc1987 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just had surgery on the nhs yesterday after a long drawn out battle, I will be documenting this with pictures in my topic

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/259001-gynecomastia-surgery-agreed-nhs.html


----------

